# Adobe Flash 10.1 unterstützt "Private Browsing"



## Newsfeed (6 Mai 2010)

In der kommenden Version des Adobe-Flash-Player sollen sich die berüchtigten Flash-Cookies künftig besser steuern lassen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

